# Competition for Acadian Ambulance



## JAM-EMT (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.houmatoday.com/article/20081223/ARTICLES/812230269


----------



## NolaRabbit (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds like that could get interesting. Acadian hates competition.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 13, 2009)

> The single-provider system has worked “exceptionally well” in Terrebonne, he said.



Can anyone with actual experience on the ground actually back that up? I can see both arguments that if you take competition out of the picture, you can leave a company to focus on patient care and not necessarilly the bottom line. On the other hand, there is something to be said for choice and the efficency and innovation that comes with it.


----------



## triemal04 (Jan 14, 2009)

Without working in Louisiana, I'm gonna say that the writer of the article didn't fully understand how their EMS system works.  Just a guess, but I think it's a good one.

I don't think the competition they're talking about is for individual pt's (which would be ridiculous, and a bad, bad thing) but competition for the contract to provide a service to a given area, which is more of a good thing, or can be.

As far as the single service provider, kinda the same.  Having multiple agencies competing to get contracted to provide a service to a given area isn't all bad; may cause them to up the service they provide, provide more ambulances, have more paramedics available, etc etc.  But having 2 companies providing the same service to the same area at the same time...awful.  I think that's what's meant by the "single service provider working exceptionally well"


----------



## NolaRabbit (Jan 14, 2009)

Acadian was sharing the Northshore suburb of Slidell with another service for years (first AMR, then Lifeguard) but bought out both companies. Here is an article giving the backstory on that situation.

They are rapidly becoming a near-monopoly in the state, and have also moved into areas of Mississippi. The only areas in Louisiana that remain the exception are, for the most part, those parishes with municipal or hospital-based services.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 14, 2009)

NolaRabbit said:


> They are rapidly becoming a near-monopoly in the state, and have also moved into areas of Mississippi. The only areas in Louisiana that remain the exception are, for the most part, those parishes with municipal or hospital-based services.



...but what is their reputation like? What is their patient care like? It's going to take more than an "ZOMG they're like a monopoly" to make me form a negative opinion.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jan 15, 2009)

They have provided continuous EMS operations in Louisiana for over a quarter of a century. That in itself should say something about a private for profit company............

I worked there back in the late 90's. It was an o.k. gig. They were employee oriented, had decent benefits, and a sound education department with a dedicated and active medical director. The pay was so-so, but on par for Louisiana. The big downside in my mind was crappy state protocols. You had to call for everything (except in the air or offshore which was where I tried to hide out!). But I guess thats what you get when you decide to work with state protocols. Least common denominator, you gotta love it.

Seriously though, they are one of the better ones around.

Of course they do not want competition, but they can play the game with others; and do it quite well...................


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 18, 2009)

I was there in the earlier part of the century, the protocols were pretty advanced for the time. Probably a decade or so past EBR. They are not without flaw, but probably one of the best services anywhere.(including public models) 

I would not try to compete with the big green monster in LA. That is a fool's errand. Not only because of the service they provide, but what they can withhold. (like deciding they no longer want to provide airmed for your parish) for 30 transports a day, the possibility you may have to put a helo there or say one isn't coming, and the inevitable decline in reimbursement from medicare, I cannot see how this is a smart business idea.

I almost forgot, since a private company can negotiate for transport contract directly from facilities, there is no promise you will even get 15 of those 30 patients. Acadian is also more than capable of absorbing some loss economically.

I would go somewhere else, like Ohio.


----------

